# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Solo Christmas Songs for the Mandolin

## LBMando

Okay, I'm getting a jump on things a bit, but my kids want me to have a good repetoire of Christmas songs this year and I'd love to have some solo mandolin carols to do...Can you please direct me to ways to get holiday songs early?

----------


## glauber

What are you looking for? Sheet music? Tabs? Recordings?

Butch Baldassari has a Christmas album that was very well received. 

Also, ask Mandohack for his version of Silent Night.

----------


## Tim

If you can work from sheet music, Jumpin' Jim's ukulele book of Christmas songs will give you arrangements for a solo instrument that roughly has the same tonal range.

----------


## John Flynn

> Butch Baldassari has a Christmas album that was very well received.


The CD is called "Evergreen." It is all mando stuff and it is very good. Also, there is a companion book you can get with all the music and tabs, as well as advice from Butch on how to play each piece. His stuff is very learnable and I have gotten a lot of mileage out of it at Christmas. Butch goes more for tastefulness and beauty, rather than "mando-pyrotechnics." I highly recommend the CD and the book.

----------

Kathy-a

----------


## glauber

B.B. is the man... 

Here is a link to the CD and book.

Here is the Silent Night i mentioned half in jest. It's a good show of jazz mandolin pyrotechnics (more "night" than "silent").

----------


## Eugene

If you are duo-style capable, look into "Christmas Song" by Giuseppe Pettine (1903). It is his own composition, but does have kinda that Christmassy mood.

----------


## LBMando

Thanks, I'll try the Baldassari CD and book...Please keep the suggestions coming I greatly appreciate the help...:D

----------


## LBMando

Tim...Can the uke chords be crossed over to mandolin? I thought there would have to be some transposing involved...

----------


## AlanN

Some mando folks who have recorded Xmas records:

- the aforementioned (and lovely and talented) B.B.
- Dawg
- Emory Lester
- Tony Williamson

----------


## Mandomax

Roland White has a good book on solo mando christmas stuff. Nice arrangements, very recognizable, and uses drones and doublestops to good effect.

----------


## LBMando

How would you compare the Roland White songbook to the BB songbook? Are both pretty much the same with a slight personalization added? I ordered the BB book and CD last night...

----------


## LBMando

I have the Emory Lester CD and e-mailed him in regards to the notation for 2 songs, Carol of the Bells and O Come, O Come Emmanuel...Does anyone else have versions (musical notations/tabs/etc.) of these to songs? #Those two are on the family request list, but not in the BB or RW songbook...

----------


## johnwalser

I play carols at the the chapel every year and by now have dozens to pluck on. Here is Rudolph in PDF format in the rather odd format I do in MS Excel. Dots over notes indicate longer hold times. I play it with some some assorted drones, but this is the basic melody.
John

----------


## LBMando

Thanks for all the help...I'm starting to practice as we speak...

----------


## Bill Snyder

Try Mandozines Seasonal TableEdit files.

----------


## Alex Fields

I'm just going to arrange duo style versions of popular christmas songs this year.

----------


## LBMando

Curious...I was curious, how do you open the christmas songs in the "mandozine" page??

----------

